# Idea: Sound notification for chat



## TinyKawaiiSatan (Feb 2, 2021)

I currently use Chatty to play a "ding" sound whenever someone says something in chat, with a cooldown for 15 minutes. This is helpful as a small streamer so I can interact with my generally quiet chat! However Chatty doesn't allow for uploading a custom noise, and the "ding" gets annoying after a while.
I'd love a feature similar to this that lets us choose an mp3 or wav file to play whenever someone sends a chat, preferably one with a cool-down option! Cool-down would prevent the sound from being spammed, and if your chat isn't super active you don't have to turn your head to look at chat every minute just to make sure you don't miss someone.
If your chat _IS_ pretty active then you could just uncheck a box to turn this feature off :)


----------



## stormizinhu (Apr 7, 2021)

Yes, you can add custom sounds to it =). Just search the folder containing the .wav files, and place yours .wav files, restart chatty and they will appear there to choose.

I would love this feature here on OBS, Twitch, SE, anywhere that i can get a notification on my chat.


----------



## ChefGregS (Oct 28, 2021)

I would LOVE this feature built into OBS.  And should be very very simple for them to add.  I despise missing people chatting on my stream and I am engrossed in my game so I don't see it..and then they get mad and leave because I don't reply or say hello..  And never fails, it's someone that I really was hoping would stop in and say hi!!!!!   Please, OBS ADD this simple feature.


----------

